# Nur 100MB/s trotz 1GB/s Router, Leitung und eigentlich auch Netzwerkadapter



## dirtyltv (12. Dezember 2020)

Hallo, 
ich habe das Problem, dass ich zwar eine 600MB/s Leitung habe, ein CAT7 Kabel und einen Potenten Router (Fritzbox 7590 mit allen Anschlüssen im Power-Modus) hat mein Onboard Netzwerkanschluss (der eigentlich auch 1000MB/s kann (MSI B350 Tomahawk Arctic)) mit einem Realtek Netzwerk "Ding" nur 100MB/s auch in dem Status des Anschlusses bei Windows 10, ich habe schon auf Voll-Duplex 1000MB/s umgestellt und die ganzen ECO und Powersaving Sachen ausgemacht, aber er ist trotzdem auf 100MB/s. Jetzt wollte ich mal Fragen ob jemand weiß wie man das behebt.


----------



## robbe (12. Dezember 2020)

Mal nen anderes Kabel probiert, bzw. das bestehende Kabel an nem anderen Gerät probiert?


----------



## dirtyltv (12. Dezember 2020)

robbe schrieb:


> Mal nen anderes Kabel probiert, bzw. das bestehende Kabel an nem anderen Gerät probiert?


Ich kann dir versichern, dass es nicht am Kabel liegt sondern an Windows/dem Netzwerkport


----------



## robbe (12. Dezember 2020)

Also hast du es bereits mit einem anderen Gerät am Kabel probiert?


----------



## dirtyltv (12. Dezember 2020)

Ich habe kein anderes Gerät was solche Geschwindigkeiten schafft, dass Kabel schafft es aufjedenfall (kommt aus Industriebetrieb (hohe Qualität Cat7) und auf meinen Iphone habe ich über WLAN 450MB/s gemessen also kommt die Geschwindigkeit definitiv an


----------



## wuselsurfer (12. Dezember 2020)

Hast Du den Netzwerktreiber mal neu installiert:
https://de.msi.com/Motherboard/support/B350-TOMAHAWK-ARCTIC#down-driver&Win10 64  ?

Welche Windowsversion läuft:
Ausführen: winver
?


----------



## slaper688 (12. Dezember 2020)

AHA


----------



## dirtyltv (12. Dezember 2020)

slaper688 schrieb:


> AHA


Ja für DSL Anschlüsse ist aber kein DSL Anschluss sondern Glasfaser womit auch er 1000MB/s erreicht


wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Hast Du den Netzwerktreiber mal neu installiert:
> https://de.msi.com/Motherboard/support/B350-TOMAHAWK-ARCTIC#down-driver&Win10 64  ?
> 
> Welche Windowsversion läuft:
> ...


Treiber ja, Windows 10 version 1903


----------



## Richu006 (12. Dezember 2020)

Bist du sicher, dass die Einheiten stimmen? Also sind es immer angaben in bites?

Leitungen gibt man ja meist in mbits an, während Downloafds dann in
Mbyte angegeben werden.
Es ist dann manchmal verwirrend ob due Einheit in Bits oder in Bytes angegeben ist.


----------



## dirtyltv (12. Dezember 2020)

Richu006 schrieb:


> Bist du sicher, dass die Einheiten stimmen? Also sind es immer angaben in bites?
> 
> Leitungen gibt man ja meist in mbits an, während Downloafds dann in
> Mbyte angegeben werden.
> Es ist dann manchmal verwirrend ob due Einheit in Bits oder in Bytes angegeben ist.


Ja, es müsste eigentlich bei einen Speedtest ca. 600 stehen dort kommt aber max. 90


----------



## fatDOX8 (12. Dezember 2020)

600 MB/s bekommt man nur mit 5Gbit/s

über Gigabit-LAN schiebt man im Idealfall mit 117 MB/s

Speedtest aus dem Internet mit 90 MB/s über Gigabit-LAN ist doch gut, der Server muss das erst ma hergeben


----------



## dirtyltv (12. Dezember 2020)

fatDOX8 schrieb:


> 600 MB/s bekommt man nur mit 5Gbit/s
> 
> über Gigabit-LAN schiebt man im Idealfall mit 117 MB/s
> 
> Speedtest aus dem Internet mit 90 MB/s über Gigabit-LAN ist doch gut, der Server muss das erst ma hergeNein


Es müssten 600Mbit/s rauskommen um mich zu korrigieren (Tarif: Deutsche Glasfaser 600)


----------



## Finallin (12. Dezember 2020)

dirtyltv schrieb:


> Ja, es müsste eigentlich bei einen Speedtest ca. 600 stehen dort kommt aber max. 90



600 bzw. 90 was, Eier, Kartoffeln? 

Antworte halt mal richtig auf die Frage, dir ist der Unterschied zwischen MB/s und MBit/s bekannt? Es liest sich jedenfalls nicht so.


----------



## dirtyltv (12. Dezember 2020)

Lasst doch mal nicht auf solche Sachen fokussieren das Problem, dass mein Netzwerkadapter 1000 kann und nur 100 anzeigt bleibt bestehene


----------



## fatDOX8 (12. Dezember 2020)

1 Gigabit = 128 Megabyte

was für 1000?

dein Mainboard hat Gigabit ~ 100 Megabyte


----------



## dirtyltv (12. Dezember 2020)

fatDOX8 schrieb:


> 1 Gigabit = 128 Megabyte
> 
> was für 1000?
> 
> dein Mainboard hat Gigabit ~ 100 Megabyte


Das ist richtig und beim Speedtest habe ich 100 Megabit als Speed statt 600 Megabit


----------



## DJKuhpisse (12. Dezember 2020)

1 Gigabit sind 125 Megabyte. 
Giga=1000³
Mega=1000²
Byte=8 Bit


----------



## jostfun (13. Dezember 2020)

ich hab 250 MBit...es kommen auch die vollen ca. 32 MB/sek. an


----------



## DJKuhpisse (13. Dezember 2020)

Um hier mal Klarheit zu bringen:
Ethernet wurde auf feste Geschwindigkeiten standardisiert.
Damit man das nicht manuell einstellen muss wird da eine automatische Aushandlung gemacht.
Im Normalfall sind die abwärtskompatibel, aber nicht immer (z.B. die GBIC-Adapter können nur 1 GBit/s).
Gigabit erfordert alle 8 Litzen vom Kabel, alles darunter (FastEthernet, Ethernet) nur die Kontakte 1, 2, 3 und 6).
Ist einer der anderen getrennt (z.B. Buchse defekt), geht da kein Gigabit drüber.

Starte mal bitte ein Linux-Live-System (z.B. Ubuntu) und teste, ob es da funktioniert, damit man Windows und dessen Treiber ausschließen kann.


----------



## chill_eule (13. Dezember 2020)

dirtyltv schrieb:


> Windows 10 version 1903


Wird dringend Zeit für ein Update, die Version ist "EOL"

->








						Microsoft beginnt "Zwangsupgrade" von Windows 10 Version 1903 auf 1909
					

Da der Support für Windows 10 Version 1903 im Dezember 2020 endet, beginnt Microsoft damit, solche Systeme zwangsweise auf die Version 1909 zu aktualisieren.




					www.heise.de
				




Und mal so nebenbei: 
Die allerneuesten Windows Versionen und Updates enthalten zahlreiche fixes die evtl. genau so ein Problem beheben können


----------



## wuselsurfer (13. Dezember 2020)

dirtyltv schrieb:


> MSI B350 Tomahawk Arctic


Welches BIOS ist installiert?

Du hast einen 600Mbit/s-Anschluß.
Wie heißt der Anbieter?
Ist das Telefonleitung oder Glasfaseranschluß?
Kabel kann die Fritzbox ja nicht.

Die Fritzbox 7590 kann maximal 300Mbit/s empfangen, wie sollen da 600Mbit/s rauskommen?


----------



## RtZk (13. Dezember 2020)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Die Fritzbox 7590 kann maximal 300Mbit/s empfangen, wie sollen da 600Mbit/s rauskommen?



Wo hast du das denn bitte her?


----------



## wuselsurfer (13. Dezember 2020)

RtZk schrieb:


> Wo hast du das denn bitte her?


Von AVM:





						FRITZ!Box 7590 | Übersicht | AVM Deutschland
					

Intelligentes Highend-WLAN für höchste Geschwindigkeit sowie bedeutend mehr Reichweite. Erleben Sie Internet, Telefonie und Multimedia an allen Anschlüssen: IP-basiert, ISDN oder analog.




					avm.de


----------



## Gary94 (13. Dezember 2020)

dirtyltv schrieb:


> Das ist richtig und beim Speedtest habe ich 100 Megabit als Speed statt 600 Megabit



Gib uns doch bitte einmal mehr Informationen:
Wo hast du den Speedtest gemacht?
Hast du mehrere verschiedene probiert?
Lade einen Screenshot vom Ergebnis hoch.

Möglicherweise limitieren manche Speedtests um die Last niedriger zu halten.

Versuch in deinem privatem Netzwerk *eine* große Datei zu kopieren. Da siehst du ob die Fritzbox und dein Interface auch wirklich Gbit können und kannst das schonmal ausschließen.


----------



## chill_eule (13. Dezember 2020)

Da muss ich @wuselsurfer zur Seite springen, das stimmt wohl tatsächlich mit den 300MBit/s:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Diese Aussage in den "technischen Daten" führt halt in die Irre:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier stehts halt noch mal: https://avm.de/produkte/fritzbox/fritzbox-7590/details/


----------



## wuselsurfer (13. Dezember 2020)

Deshalb fragte ich ja nach dem Anschluß und Anbieter.
Aber vom TO kommt ja nichts ... .


----------



## chill_eule (13. Dezember 2020)

dirtyltv schrieb:


> Es müssten 600Mbit/s rauskommen um mich zu korrigieren (Tarif: Deutsche Glasfaser 600)


Er hat es einmal kurz erwähnt. (Nie gehört davon)

Frage ist: Kommt der Router vom Anbieter (fail) oder ist der selbst angeschafft (auch fail)?


----------



## wuselsurfer (13. Dezember 2020)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Er hat es einmal kurz erwähnt. (Nie gehört davon)


Ah ja, da steht es.


----------



## RtZk (13. Dezember 2020)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Von AVM:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





chill_eule schrieb:


> Da muss ich @wuselsurfer zur Seite springen, das stimmt wohl tatsächlich mit den 300MBit/s:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Was ich daran aber nicht verstehe, wie kann die Fitzbox dann im Test von Chip knapp 900 Mbit im WLAN liefern?
Oder ist die Fritzbox in diesem Test sozusagen nur der Verteiler?


----------



## Gary94 (13. Dezember 2020)

RtZk schrieb:


> Was ich daran aber nicht verstehe, wie kann die Fitzbox dann im Test von Chip knapp 900 Mbit im WLAN liefern?
> Oder ist die Fritzbox in diesem Test sozusagen nur der Verteiler?



Weil sie das wohl netzwerkintern testen:
interner host1 --> fritzbox --> interner host2


----------



## wuselsurfer (13. Dezember 2020)

RtZk schrieb:


> Was ich daran aber nicht verstehe, wie kann die Fitzbox dann im Test von Chip knapp 900 Mbit im WLAN liefern?
> Oder ist die Fritzbox in diesem Test sozusagen nur der Verteiler?


Nö, war ein Mißverständnis.
Bei Glasfaseranschluß klappt das, bei Kupferleitung sind es halt nur 300Mbit/s.

Das WLAN kann sogar noch schneller.


----------



## dirtyltv (13. Dezember 2020)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Er hat es einmal kurz erwähnt. (Nie gehört davon)
> 
> Frage ist: Kommt der Router vom Anbieter (fail) oder ist der selbst angeschafft (auch fail)?


Vom Anbieter


----------



## robbe (13. Dezember 2020)

Die Fritzbox kann natürlich mehr als 300Mbit, wenn sie mit einem externen Modem gespeist wird. Lediglich beim eigenenen internen DSL Modem ist bei 300Mbit Schluss.

Und ich versteh auch nicht, warum es nicht möglich ist, mal irgendein anderes Gerät mit Gbit Lan Port ans Kabel zu hängen, um zu schauen ob dieses mit 1Gbit verbindet. Erst dann kann man zu 100% sagen, dass der Fehler am PC zu suchen ist.


----------



## dirtyltv (13. Dezember 2020)

robbe schrieb:


> Die Fritzbox kann natürlich mehr als 300Mbit, wenn sie mit einem externen Modem gespeist wird. Lediglich beim eigenenen internen DSL Modem ist bei 300Mbit Schluss.
> 
> Und ich versteh auch nicht, warum es nicht möglich ist, mal irgendein anderes Gerät mit Gbit Lan Port ans Kabel zu hängen, um zu schauen ob dieses mit 1Gbit verbindet. Erst dann kann man zu 100% sagen, dass der Fehler am PC zu suchen ist.


Weil ich keins habe, wo ist das Problem mal freundlich zu sein


----------



## wuselsurfer (13. Dezember 2020)

dirtyltv schrieb:


> Weil ich keins habe,


Dann würde ich mal das In-Place-Upgrade auf Windows 20H2 versuchen:
- Daten und system sichern,
- passendes Windows ISO herunterladen:  https://www.deskmodder.de/blog/2020...2-19042-iso-esd-inkl-updates-deutsch-english/
- auf einen 8GB USB-Stick installieren mitels Rufus: https://rufus.ie/ 
- setup.exe vom USB-Stick im Explorer starten.


Das Kabel könnte man mal wechseln, auch wenn es Cat 7 ist.
Das BIOS könnte man auch mal aktualisieren.


----------



## robbe (13. Dezember 2020)

dirtyltv schrieb:


> Weil ich keins habe, wo ist das Problem mal freundlich zu sein



Ja sorry, diese 25 Beiträge lange relativ sinnlose Diskutiererei über die Fritzbox und irgendwelche Einheiten hatte mich leicht gereizt. Es wäre halt die einfachste Möglichkeit um wirklich alles bis auf den Rechner auszuschließen. Ich bin einfach davon ausgegangen, das man irgendwoher relativ problemlos irgendein Endgerät mit Gbit Port organisieren kann.
Das würde ich auf persönlich jeden Fall probieren, bevor ich mit irgendwelchen Linux Geschichten oder stundenlange geupdate anfange.


----------

